# Staggered nozzle location help



## shaft6s9 (Oct 11, 2008)

my 1.8t mk4 has on wmi when bought it nozzle is fitted in fmic on outlet side but at least 5ft of intercooler pipework before inlet manifold, not sure if all spray would have evaporated before getting to manifold. So was suggesting whether put another small nozzle around 6" before throttle. Would that be ok?? Thanks.


----------



## cwyamz (Aug 1, 2012)

shaft6s9 said:


> my 1.8t mk4 has on wmi when bought it nozzle is fitted in fmic on outlet side but at least 5ft of intercooler pipework before inlet manifold, not sure if all spray would have evaporated before getting to manifold. So was suggesting whether put another small nozzle around 6" before throttle. Would that be ok?? Thanks.


Evaporation equals cooling, which is what you want. And yes, a second nozzle before the throttle body is pretty common. USRT makes this: http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=68_261
Contact Scott at USRT, he'll get you straight.


----------

